# check-in/check-out



## beenni

Bună ziua,

În ce priveşte acţiunea de a se îmbarca pe o cursă aeriană, mulţi români folosesc, pentru a desemna acţiunea de înregistrare prealabilă a bagajelor, expresiile "a face check-in-ul", cu versiunea antonimă, "a face check-out-ul". DEX-ul nu înregistreaza aceste forme, dar uzul lor este larg răspândit pe Internet. Mi se pare, din punct de vedere personal, o rezoluţie foarte inestetică la nivel grafic (mă refer, în mod special la formele articulate, sau flexionate). Poate cineva să vină cu o propunere mai decentă şi mai prietenoasă limbii noastre? Văd că moldovenii de peste Prut au optat pentru o foarte demnă traducere a check-in-ului: "a înregistra bagajele". DEX-ul nu ia în calcul această variantă. Pe de altă parte, ramân cu un dubiu în ce priveşte traducerea "check-out-ului". Vă mulţumesc pentru ajutor. 

Mereu recunoscător,
b


----------



## farscape

Check-in şi check-out au mai puţin de-a face cu bagajele si mai mult cu  procedura de înregistrare la recepţia unui hotel şi respectiv incheierea  conturilor la plecare. Prin extensie procedura de inregistrare a unui  pasager înainte de a se îmbarca pe un avion/vapor etc. este numită tot  check-in dar un check-out nu mai apare.

Într-un context diferit, care poate sau nu să aibă legătură cu  "check-in" de la hotel, întâlnim check-in folosit în situaţii de genul:

- I checked in my gun at the security point (mi-am declarat şi lăsat  pistolul la punctul de control)
- I checked my bag in at the store  entrance (acelaşi lucru despre o geantă/sacoşă la intrarea într-un magazin). 

Sincer să fiu, mai simplu decât "a completa formalităţile de îmbarcare  pe avion/şalupă/etc. "altceva nu găsesc. Pentru hotel, altă expresie  altă distracţie  "Check-in" are farmecul cosmopolitan de "romanglish"  (sic!) şi e mult mai scurt  dar asta nu însemnă că pledez pentru folosirea lui.


Later,


----------



## beenni

Îţi mulţumesc mult, farscape. Cu toate că "check-in/out" am văzut şi eu că au de-a face cu întregistrarea unui turist la recepţia unui hotel, problema cu care mă confrunt este că trebuie să traduc această accepţiune dintr-o limbă de plecare care nu este engleza. Concret vorbind, cuvântul de tradus este "check-in" cu sensul restrâns de "a face îngregistrarea bagajelor într-un aeroport". Din acest motiv, am redus expunerea mea la această accepţiune. Iar, în plan secund, dar nu mai puţin important, nu îmi pot permite utilizarea "check-in-ului", întrucât materialul la care lucrez este un dicţionar şi atâta vreme cât DEX-ul nu ia în calcul _romanglishul _cu pricina, nu mă pot aventura în includerea lui ca soluţie lexicală. :S Încă o dată, mulţumesc.

b


----------



## farscape

Să-nțeleg că "formalități de îmbarcare" nu sună bine?

Mereu uit detaliul cu dicționarul 

f.


----------



## beenni

Mie, să-ţi spun sincer, îmi place foarte mult cum sună: "formalităţi de îmbarcare". 
Cred că în voi lăsa aşa.

Mulţumesc pentru ajutor,
b


----------

